
Apple App Store Bans 'Saga' #12 Over Graphic Sexual Imagery - protomyth
http://www.comicsalliance.com/2013/04/09/saga-12-apple-app-store-banned-brian-k-vaughan-fiona-staples-sexual-content/
======
protomyth
Do note that you can buy the issue directly on ComiXology's website and then
download it into the app.

Also, given that "The Boys" is available in app, I am having a hard time
figuring out what could be worse.

